# Lord Nelson Three Sheets Pale Ale Ag Recipe Request



## dkaos (11/10/10)

Hi All,
A few months back I had my first taste of amazing beer from the Lord Nelson Brew Pub at The Rocks in Sydney. It was a three sheets pale ale, and it was so fresh! I made a Nelson Sauvin Summer Ale recently, and while fermenting it smelt like the Three Sheets but it doesn't really taste quite like the three sheets. I think it's definitely got Nelson Sauvin in it, but it's missing something extra. I have a feeling it could be Galaxy hops, but thats only a a guess, have never used them before. 

Can anyone point me in the right direction as to what hops were used and if you have a clone recipe that would be great too.

Cheers

Clint


----------



## OzBeer_MD (18/10/10)

Hi Clint, I know that Damon at the Lord Nelson changes (tweaks) the recipe from time to time. I also heard him mention Amarillo being one of the hops at one stage. 


MD


----------



## stef (18/10/10)

I'll be keeping my eye on this one. My old man has a place down the road and heading down to the Nelson is a great way to spend an afternoon...


----------



## roddersf (18/10/10)

Definitely keen to hear a recipe aswell - very solid brew that.


----------



## jakub76 (18/10/10)

haldini said:


> I brewed with Damon at the Lord Nelson yesterday.
> We brewed 3 Sheets, which is an Aussie / American pale ale.
> 
> The two hop additions weighed out. Galaxy for bittering and heaps of US cascade with a little galaxy for the late addition:
> ...



Haldini outed this one earlier thanks to his prize from the ESB Challenge cup for his APA. Click on the little red arrow next to the quote above for a report of his brew day with heaps of pics. Thanks Haldini!


----------

